# Old Mr Boston Brand bottle



## djennings (Jan 10, 2008)

I have an Old Mr. Boston Brand whisky bottle and can't seem to find a mould seam on it.  It is embossed with a shield and ribbon on the back with a school??? and capital building????

 The bottom of the bottle has:
 R174  12-7
 Desion?? Patent
 Applied For

 Can anybody tell me if this bottle was made before 1900 or after 1900

 Thanks

 dj


----------



## bigghouse (Jan 11, 2008)

is it this??? http://cgi.ebay.com/1953-PRESIDENTIAL-INAUGURATION-OLD-MR-BOSTON-WHISKEY_W0QQitemZ260159296795QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item260159296795

 becaus if it is, its from the 1950s

 annna


----------



## idigjars (Jan 11, 2008)

djennings welcome to the forum.  I think Anna has hooked you up.  Paul


----------



## downwind (Sep 9, 2010)

On the subject of "Old Mr Boston" bottles, I have one as follows: clear glass with embossed "Mr Boston" and buildings (Boston skyline?)... but what is really great is the cap... it is a black or charcoal gray plastic (bakelite), pristine, buildings (Boston skyline?) all around, it is very large and IT IS A SHOT GLASS!... on the inside at the bottom of the cap (when the cap is upside down) are the words "To your health" molded into the material... I have looked for 30 years and have never seen anything like it... due to the location of the find (small dump) I can only say it must have been made prior to the 1938 hurricane which destroyed nearby houses in the area.


----------

